# Rom toolbox settings



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

What settings are you guys using for syctal, auto memory etc? Just curious as I'm not sure what to use.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

No one?


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

I use the aggresive preset on the auto memory manger and the the sysctl tweaks stock, works great.


----------

